

Kusköy, Turkey – The Whistling Village (2010) - jonhmchan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0aoguO_tvI

======
jonhmchan
It's fascinating that an entire language could be constructed with something
as seemingly simple as the whistle.

More to read here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistled_language](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistled_language)

